# Windows Stuck at Date/Time Screen



## Guamsquid (Feb 22, 2018)

I turn on my computer it boots up to the date and time screen. Normally I would hit the space bar then a pop up box would show where I would enter my password. Well the popup box is not appearing and it's just stuck on the date and time screen and pressing keys is not doing anything. I have a dell insipron 620 desktop. keyboard and mouse have new batteries. I have read several threads on the internet and no luck. Please help if you can. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am not sure what the date/time screen is? Do you have a Win 10 install disk. If not please create one following the guide in link below. Then we can try some possible repair options.

How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, have had a few of these lately, the trick is to restore the registry from the windows regback. You need to access the RE (recovery environment) then open a command prompt.

To get to the RE start your computer and when it gets to the errant screen press and hold the shutdown button, you need to do this two or three times, windows realizes you have a problem and boots to the RE. Once here select Troubleshoot, then Advanced, then command prompt.

Once there follow these instructions carefully, note the syntax and copy cmd's exactly as you see here.

bcdedit |find "osdevice" (press enter) the | is called a pipe and is located above the \.

This will return:- osdevice..........partition x (where x is a drive letter, in the RE the OS is not always assigned to the C: drive, typically it will be D: drive, use whatever drive letter the cmd returns, in the following cmd's, we assume D)

Next type:- D: (press enter), the prompt will now be D:\>

Next type:- cd D:\windows\system32\config\regback (press enter), the prompt will change to this directory.

Next type:- Dir (press enter), the contents of the regback file will appear, note the date and be sure that the contents are populated with data (if zero data appears, this will not work, so DO not proceed, if all is OK and the date was before this incident, proceed)

Next type:- copy *.* d:\windows\system32\config (press enter), say ALL (press enter) to the overwrite prompt, 5 hives will be copied.

Restart your computer. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Guamsquid (Feb 22, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, have had a few of these lately, the trick is to restore the registry from the windows regback. You need to access the RE (recovery environment) then open a command prompt.
> 
> To get to the RE start your computer and when it gets to the errant screen press and hold the shutdown button, you need to do this two or three times, windows realizes you have a problem and boots to the RE. Once here select Troubleshoot, then Advanced, then command prompt.
> 
> ...





jenae said:


> Hi, have had a few of these lately, the trick is to restore the registry from the windows regback. You need to access the RE (recovery environment) then open a command prompt.
> 
> To get to the RE start your computer and when it gets to the errant screen press and hold the shutdown button, you need to do this two or three times, windows realizes you have a problem and boots to the RE. Once here select Troubleshoot, then Advanced, then command prompt.
> 
> ...


Hi there, well I followed the steps you gave but still having the same issue. It boots up and goes to the screen where I usually get a box to put my password into but the box is not there like normal. Normally if I hit the space bar or click the mouse the password box will show but nothing is happening. It's driving me crazy I use this computer for work. I attached an image of the screen where it's stuck on.


----------



## Guamsquid (Feb 22, 2018)

dckeks said:


> I am not sure what the date/time screen is? Do you have a Win 10 install disk. If not please create one following the guide in link below. Then we can try some possible repair options.
> 
> How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


I will have to get a usb stick to download the files. Attached is an image of the date/time screen it's stuck on.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Guamsquid said:


> I turn on my computer it boots up to the date and time screen. Normally I would hit the space bar then a pop up box would show where I would enter my password. Well the popup box is not appearing and it's just stuck on the date and time screen and pressing keys is not doing anything. I have a dell insipron 620 desktop. keyboard and mouse have new batteries. I have read several threads on the internet and no luck. Please help if you can. Thanks in advance!


Seems that your desktop computer is not compatible with Windows 10 creators fall update. There are only drivers available for Windows 7.
Here is a list of the desktops tested for Windows 10.
Could verify if you can provide us with the service tag number of your desktop.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe the keyboard + mouse is not working. Try swapping with another set, or try different USB ports.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, Once you have the disk or you can follow Jenae advice to get to WinRE environment, see if you can boot into Safe mode with or without networking.



jenae said:


> To get to the RE start your computer and when it gets to the errant screen press and hold the shutdown button, you need to do this two or three times, windows realizes you have a problem and boots to the RE. Once here select Troubleshoot, then Advanced, then command prompt.


How to Boot to Safe Mode
https://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/


----------



## Guamsquid (Feb 22, 2018)

Finally fixed it! Thanks for the help everyone! Here is what worked: 
The following is to show you how to do a system restore to "roll" back to a date when you were able to sign in.

Go back to that sign in screen , at bottom right, there are 3 icons.
The one on the extreme right is the Power icon > left click at it will give you a* Restart* option.
Press* Shift* key and hold > click* Restart* > if asked, click Restart anyway > click Troubleshoot > click Advanced Options > click System Restore > wait for the system to load > if asked, confirm your name > enter your password > click Continue> click Next >at bottom left, check the box " Show more restore points " ......
Now, from the list, select a date you know you were able to sign in > click that date > click Next > follow the prompts to start system restore.
When done, the system is supposed to return to your desktop and tells you if system restore is successful or not.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Glad you got it working.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, that is surprising as regback restores the same as system restore, and is much more likely to work, I fail to see how you actually did a regback restore and then were still able to do a system restore, this is simply not possible.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It sounded like he restored from a different earlier restore point once in WinRe.


----------

